# How can I install Leopard over firewire?



## Cynnik (Feb 29, 2008)

Problem description: A friend of mine was tossing out a Powerbook G4 because it has a dead optical drive. I took it from him, but want to put Leopard on it. I have a 500 GB external Firewire (and USB 2.0) MyBook Drive. I want to use that drive, if possible, to flatten and upgrade the Powerbook. I have my own Macbook, with Leopard installed on it.

Attempted fixes: I have used OS X's Disk Utility to "restore" the Leopard DVD to the external drive. (It's the only thing on the external drive.) I would be willing to do it via network, as well. I don't know that much about OS X.

Recent changes: None.
--

Operating system: MacOS X Leopard (10.5.2) on the Macbook, 10.3 on the Powerbook G4 (Tiger, I think)

System specs: Macbook, Powerbook and a 500 GB external MyBook Firewire drive.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 29, 2008)

Boot the laptop in Target Mode. Hold T key on restart to get firewire icon on screen, boot up with install cd on a different computer, preferrably another Powerbook as install discs are machine specific, and begin the install process. Choose your Targeted laptop on which to install the os x.

Let me know if this doesn't work for you.


----------



## Cynnik (Feb 29, 2008)

How do I connect the Powerbook? I only have the firewire cable that came with the MyBook drive.

I can't use the MyBook to hold the image?


----------



## symphonix (Mar 2, 2008)

You will need a suitable firewire cable, with the connectors on both ends to suit the firewire ports on your Macs. I picked one up for $3 at the local computer shop and consider it an essential bit of kit for any Mac user.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just to clarify: you need to use a PowerPC mac to install Leopard on the PowerBook. Otherwise, you can mess with the installer;
http://lowendmac.com/osx/leopard/openfirmware.html

You can use the MyBook firewire cable if it has the same pins on each end.


----------

